# -

## .

!
          CFR   .
               .
 .

----------

> 


,  ,  , -.  0%,   .

----------

> .......  0%,   .


, !!!   ,     ,              ,  ?  ,  -12   /   "0"?  - ?
 ,      ,  ,       ?   ,         ...
_  .
    :  -        
  -    ;  
  -     ;  
  -   ;  
  -     ;  
  -    .  
  -  (   )  
4.    :  -      ? 
  -      ;  
  -       ;  
  -   ;  
  -     ;  
  -    ;  
  -    -  ;  
  -  ;  
  -    ( ,   );   
_

       !!!

----------

> ,         ,  ?


   ?   ,             .    ?

----------

,   ,    20-           .       ,    6        18%   .
         ,            ..           ,     .
            , -12 , /  0  ,  ? 
      ,        ..?
             -  (         ).

----------

,             ?                 .

----------

?     ,       ?     ?      .

----------

,   .       CIP.

----------

,               .

----------

,  ,    .  0%.     ?       .



> .


     ?

----------

> ,


     ?        - ???

----------

,     ,  20      :-(

----------

> - ???


,     .



> ,


        ?

----------

> ?


  ,     -  .

,       -  ?          ?           ,   ,     ! 
     ,      ?        ..... ?

----------

> 


     ,    :Smilie:       ,        . 


> -  ?


       ().       .

----------

.
       ,   , ..  (0%).

 :
 -  ,
 - -  0 %,
 - -12,
 - ,
 - 

   (-12),    :   .    USD, .   ..  .
 ??
(  ,  ,       )
 ,     ?? 
 ,   / .

----------

> ( ,  ,       )


  ?    1-? ,    / .

----------

,     ,     (),        :   ,     .. 

?  1-.

 ,  ?

,  .

----------

-  (  )?
 ?

    ,      (  0%  18%)

----------

?
1-  .

----------

,    ,     (),   ,   .    25.05.12.
-   - ,   , .
  :    ??
  -12?
 /??
 ??

----------

> ,


 1-  ,      . 




> ??


     .   ,       0 .

----------

, .. .

----------

-  .
          ?? ( )
 ??

----------

.




> ??


  -        /    11.12.09.
  - 165-.

----------

-      .

 , .. :1) -12,      (..    ??   ??)
2)  (11, 12, 15)  ..,  11, 12,  15  ??

3)  /  +  .,    /  -   ??   ??

----------

,   !!!!!!!!!




> -      .
> 
>  , .. :1) -12,      (..    ??   ??)
> 2)  (11, 12, 15)  ..,  11, 12,  15  ??
> 
> 3)  /  +  .,    /  -   ??   ??

----------

.
 ?       ?

----------

.
 DAP     ( 2010) . .
 ..    60 ..      -  .

----------

, .
:  ,           .
      ?   .

  ,  -,  - ,   .     .

----------

> .


.   . 



> ?


     = -  ?     ...   ,       .

----------

. -        2() .
/     (   ),    ()     =.
  -   .

----------

-   ,    ...




> ()     =.


        ?



> /     (   )


.   .

----------

, .


```

```

 ??

     .

, ,   1 .   (18%) = 50 000,     , = 5 000 000,0  , 
   -  1  =  42 372,88(1) + 4 237 288,14(2)? 

  ,  ..

----------

> ??


   .




> -  1  =  42 372,88(1) + 4 237 288,14(2)?


 4 237 288,14,   5 ,  ..  0%. .. 0 ? 5 .    .

----------

, .    .

 5 000 000,00 + 42 372,88  ? 
      ?  ?

----------

```

```

 ,   (    )?  ..

----------

> 5 000 000,00 + 42 372,88 ?
>      ? ?


.        01.01.  30.06.




> ,   (    )?  ..


       .   .

----------

, .
. .

----------

.
       2  -  20.07.2012.   4  .
03.10.12     .
  :   " "  01.06.2012 -      =32,9173.
 /     178 339,31 , . 178 339,31*32,9173=5 870 448,57. 
  1.   4 2?

     5 698 092.  ,  ..-
     .

  2.  ?   
,

----------

.
       2  - 20.07.2012.   4  .
 03.10.12     .
   :   " "  01.06.2012 -      =32,9173.
  /     178 339,31 , . 178 339,31*32,9173=5 870 448,57. 
1.  4 2?

     5 698 092.  ,  ..-
      .

2.  ?   
,

----------

.    ,         -     0%   .   -  .

----------

.        ,        ,          .            ?

----------

?

----------

> ?


  . -12       .




> 


   ?           . 3-153-.

----------

, .
        --  " - ",   ?


  ..

----------

> --  " - "


    ,     ,     ,             .           ,      .,            .

----------

> --  " - ",   ?


    ?      .         .

----------

> 


   .






> ,


 .    ,    ,  .     CMR (    )?       .     ?

----------

: 
1. :  - ,  , ?

2. :    ,      ,      .
       (,      ),     ?

3. :     ?

..

----------

1. 
2-3.  .    // ?

----------

, .

,  .  .165   ,   ,    ,      ..
1. ,       (  ),        .  . ,    ?

----------

> 


   ?   (   )  ,   ?

----------

..   ,   ,   ?

----------

53   .

----------

..   

...    ,    . ,  ,    .
-, - ,     ..

----------

> ,  ,    .


  :Embarrassment:  /         .

----------

, .. .

----------

!   .   :
        .       .        ,  -    ,     ,    .
    :            ,     . 
          ,             ,    ,          ,     ???
  !

----------

,  .

----------

?     .     exw.          ?

----------

> **, .
>      ?     .     exw.          ?


,   !          ,        ,        ,                    .      ,    .
     -                 , ,      .     ,      .      ,             1000 .      ,      -             . ..            .
         ,  ... :Smilie:

----------

,           .     50   ,      .      ,             .

----------

,             -1       .            , ..             ,       .

----------

> ,             -1       .            , ..             ,       .


  ?   ,

----------

> ,   !          ,        ,        ,                    .      ,    .
>      -                 , ,      .     ,      .      ,             1000 .      ,      -             . ..            .
>          ,  ...


     ? Exw ?

----------

,     .       ,       ,    ,        .

----------


## nu.isaeva

,        ,

----------

